# Using mouse scroll wheel to zoom in / out in library mode



## Parafly (May 7, 2013)

Is there any way to use the scroll wheel to zoom in library mode? I hate the fit / fill / 1:1 / 3:1 / dropdown system. 

Scroling the wheel moves a zoomed image up / down and shift-scroll moves it left right, but it would be way easier to have scroll zoom in and out and just use the hand to grab and move around the image. 

one of my minor pet peeves with LR


----------



## Effeegee (May 7, 2013)

Option 1 use the slider in the toolbar - works with the scroll wheel.  (Press T to view the toolbar and select zoom form the drop down menu with the rhs arrow) 
Option 2 (PC) Ctrl+= to toggle to last selected zoom and Ctrl+- to zoom back out


----------



## Parafly (May 8, 2013)

Effeegee said:


> Option 1 use the slider in the toolbar - works with the scroll wheel.  (Press T to view the toolbar and select zoom form the drop down menu with the rhs arrow)
> Option 2 (PC) Ctrl+= to toggle to last selected zoom and Ctrl+- to zoom back out



So there is no selective zoom, you can only go between the predefined levels?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 13, 2013)

Yes, there's no selective zoom, just the predefined levels.  But if you throw an Alt key into that shortcut (i.e. Ctrl Alt +) you'll step through all of the individual zoom ratios instead of just the big ones.


----------



## GMikeW (Aug 27, 2018)

I noticed that if you click on an item in the edit stuff on the right, the scroll will move that.  So, in library mode, click on the down arrow at the right of the tool bar at the bottom of the viewing screen.  Select zoom to allow the zoom scroller bar to appear.  Then once you click on that, your scroll will scroll zoom up and down.  Hope this helps.


----------

